# i dont know what this means.



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

I felt like i was doing good the past week or so, but i guess i have had a set back. Now i feel like I am completely out of it. I hate how my days just seems to fly by, like they were only a few hours long. Has anyone ever had this to wear you felt like you were doing better, but then you had just a random set back?

i probably post the same thing over and over again, lol. Well atleast thats what it seems like.
but i cant really remember. lol


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

kaitlynf said:


> I felt like i was doing good the past week or so, but i guess i have had a set back. Now i feel like I am completely out of it. I hate how my days just seems to fly by, like they were only a few hours long. Has anyone ever had this to wear you felt like you were doing better, but then you had just a random set back?
> 
> i probably post the same thing over and over again, lol. Well atleast thats what it seems like.
> but i cant really remember. lol


yeah, setbacks are completely natural in recovery. random ones too.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

dpomp12 said:


> yeah, setbacks are completely natural in recovery. random ones too.


really? thats so good to hear..
also i keep having like weird moments to where i just completely forget everything?


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

Yep, you'll have all sorts of symptoms, but you can't obsess over them. Analyzing yourself and attempting to "solve" all your symptoms will only keep your DP going. Sometimes you've just got to take a step back and say, "Fuck it. I'm not going to worry about this anymore."

Think about it like this -- if you think about your DP all the time, it certainly won't go away. What do you have to lose by pushing it out of your mind and stop giving it so much power? As long as you constantly check yourself to see if you're normal you'll never recover.


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

kaitlynf said:


> really? thats so good to hear..
> also i keep having like weird moments to where i just completely forget everything?


yeah that's a part of the dp. just don't dwell on any of it, label it as a sensation that can't hurt you and will pass and get on with whatever you're doing.


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

Thidwick said:


> Yep, you'll have all sorts of symptoms, but you can't obsess over them. Analyzing yourself and attempting to "solve" all your symptoms will only keep your DP going. Sometimes you've just got to take a step back and say, "Fuck it. I'm not going to worry about this anymore."
> 
> Think about it like this -- if you think about your DP all the time, it certainly won't go away. What do you have to lose by pushing it out of your mind and stop giving it so much power? As long as you constantly check yourself to see if you're normal you'll never recover.


EXACTLY, and finding a hobby or just occupying yourself with something OTHER than researching this on the computer all day will make it SO much easier.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

dpomp12 said:


> EXACTLY, and finding a hobby or just occupying yourself with something OTHER than researching this on the computer all day will make it SO much easier.


well i just found out i got the job i wanted, so hopefully that will help!


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

kaitlynf said:


> well i just found out i got the job i wanted, so hopefully that will help!


immerse yourself in it and it will, promise.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

dpomp12 said:


> immerse yourself in it and it will, promise.


have you recovered from dp?


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

kaitlynf said:


> have you recovered from dp?


not yet, but i'm on the way and have before


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

dpomp12 said:


> not yet, but i'm on the way and have before


so great to hear! i wish you the best recovery!


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

kaitlynf said:


> so great to hear! i wish you the best recovery!


same to you!


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

it only ends once anything before that is just progress


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

DP boy said:


> it only ends once anything before that is just progress


what do you mean exsactly?


----------

